# i have in my opinion just stumbled across the best neo-classical metal band ever.



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword (Jan 29, 2010)

please give this a listen if youre into metal.
no crappy metal vocals to ruin it either


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Some nice acoustic moments, but those neo-classical electric licks with terrible blasts behind are not any better than Vanessa Mae's classical disco.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I would consider it new age metal as the clever name of the band suggests (or is that the album name?). The guy shreds in Al Di Meola's league. It's pretty cool, but these days I'm not as much into shredding for the sake of shredding. I like my metal too heavy to move very fast.


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword (Jan 29, 2010)

Aramis said:


> Some nice acoustic moments, but those neo-classical electric licks with terrible blasts behind are not any better than Vanessa Mae's classical disco.


yea, i can understand what your saying... i would prefer a more jazzy drum style, but im fine with the drumming that the have.



Weston said:


> I would consider it new age metal as the clever name of the band suggests (or is that the album name?). The guy shreds in Al Di Meola's league. It's pretty cool, but these days I'm not as much into shredding for the sake of shredding. I like my metal too heavy to move very fast.


yea... its actually avant-guard style... but i heard it and decided that i think its neo-classical because its obviously influenced by baroque music in my opinion.

i never get sick of some good shred metal personally... 
why? are you more into death or doom?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

somerandomdude said:


> why? are you more into death or doom?


You'd probably consider me a old fossil. I grew up on Black Sabbath when they were new. I like stoner rock heavy riffs, though not exclusively. Now I'm into Electric Wizard who go deeper into Iommi territory than even Iommi does.

Nothing wrong with a good shred fest now and then though.


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword (Jan 29, 2010)

Weston said:


> You'd probably consider me a old fossil. I grew up on Black Sabbath when they were new. I like stoner rock heavy riffs, though not exclusively. Now I'm into Electric Wizard who go deeper into Iommi territory than even Iommi does.
> 
> Nothing wrong with a good shred fest now and then though.


come on now, we're members of a classical music forum... do you think that i would disregard good music just because of its age? 
i love some sabbath and electric wizard, i tend to listen to hybrid types of doom more often though, like high on fire(excluding their new album), stinking lizaveta, mammatus... all completely different variations of the doom genre.


----------

